# Pregnant Rat Bleeding



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

So, I have noticed my girl has gained the pear-shape that signifies being pregnant within the past couple of days. This morning she was out exploring on my bed for about thirty minutes before she went into hiding and I found her beneath my pillow, relaxing as normal. But when I lifted her because I was wondering what dark spots were all on my sheets (blood), I noticed she had blood coming from her vagina and she had gotten it on my bed. I know that rats are prone to spotting prior to giving birth, and I have had a litter before, but I am being a typical worry wort and concerned with how much blood is too much? And should it be dark or light? I will post a picture if I can get a clear one.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Now her bleeding has stopped and she's cleaned the blood away from the opening of her vagina and is behaving normal in her cage. I haven't noticed any signs of contractions or labor.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Was she exposed to males so that you assume pregnancy rather than something worse like pyometra?


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Yes. I was originally told that Lily was a male but when I went to get her it was obvious that she was female; that was months ago, so if she were pregnant then I would have bulbs by now. When I left for the weekend about 2 1/2 weeks ago, my boyfriend and roommate were to feed the rats and let them out for free range. I told them that Lily would probably be in heat (though she has never shown signs like females I've had before - no vibrating, arching of the back, interest in males, etc) and to do free range separately. Lupin has never shown interest in her or tried to mount, but Albus has. All 3 are around the same age, Lily being the oldest by a few weeks I would guess. So I do suspect she is pregnant. 
Earlier she was exploring for a few minutes again and I noticed a very _slight _spot of blood from her vagina again, this time a little lighter in color. I took a picture so I will try to get my phone to send it through and post it. I tried to gently feel for babies but I think I psyched myself out and 'made' myself think something was in there moving, so there's no way to be certain.

This picture is of her last night. She doesn't look as pear shaped in this photo but today she does a bit more. I struggle to take good pictures of her with one hand while also trying to be careful and not hurt her/possible kits.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Did you separate her from your other females yet? And do you have a safe cage for baby rats ready for her to move into?


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I only have her right now so yes, she is by herself in a baby safe cage that I raised my first oops litter in a few years ago. If she does have any kits, I plan on keeping a couple (one boy, one girl) so that she isn't alone. But she is a rather strange rat, very anti-social and seems like she is mildly retarded. Sounds mean but I have honestly never seen a rat behave the way she does. Recently though, she's been more active and 'normal' behaving which is another reason I think she's due.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I just got her out for dinner and her stomach appears to be even larger than earlier today. This photo is from the second time in the morning that I noticed blood.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Usually they will birth within 1-6 hours of spotting. If she hasn't then its possible she's reabsorbing some or all of them (they can loose a uterine horns worth and birth the other half). To be honest given her age reabsorbing wouldn't be a bad thing for her.

I would keep an eye on her and keep her quiet and in her cage for the next 24-48 hours and see how she does. Too much free range or bother close to birth can cause them to hold off or interrupt birthing. If there's nothing by then then I would expect her to slowly get smaller as she looses them. I would tend to put her on anitbiotics (probably baytril) for a couple of weeks if this happens, just to cover her and make sure that no infections start. Most rats reabsorb within a week and will return to normal size in that period. So by the end of the week you'd porbably be thinking about a new young friend for her.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

She still hasn't given birth, but today her stomach is even larger and she's definitely onto the pear shape. Her nipples aren't as exposed as my last female who had a litter, so who knows what's going on there. Lily is around 5 months. She's also created a mini nest. Yesterday, at first, I thought maybe she was reabsorbing one horn because one side of her belly looked smaller than the other. But now I can't be so sure. I will keep her confined in her birthing cage for now (which I know she will hate - she has lately LOVED to explore where as before she was very scared and stayed in her cage). I can try to take a picture of her belly but it's hard to do with one hand holding her and one hand on the camera. She doesn't like being held very much, lol.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

She's such a wiggler, this was the best photo I could manage.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Hmm her belly hasn't dropped so she's not iminant to birthing. I'd keep an eye on things, it may be a false start as such. Watch her for looking ill or fluffy, otherwise keep her in the birthing cage as she looks around day 19/20 to me


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Okay, thanks so much for the advice. She seems to keep growing by the day. I thought a minute ago she was starting to give birth as she squeaked a few times for no apparent reason, but still no sign of birth.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Just before birth (well a few hours) their belly drops lower so they look more like a pear than having swollowed an orange. They also cling to the nest more useually, though that nest may be just an impression on the ground (some does don't build a proper nest until after birth). Shortly before they may get a bit uncomfortable, be a bit twitchy and stretching, spot a bit and then won't useually want to leave the nest for long at all. At this point your best leaving them for a good few hours. You can watch on a web cam if you've got one


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I didn't bother her this morning before work, only to check if there were pups and still none. I am so impatient with this little lady, lol. She did look like she swallowed an orange last night though but possibly a bit lower than before. Her nest is definitely a weak one and she just moves about her birthing cage making a new impression in the bedding. Do does that reabsorb still drop like pears?


----------

